# Employment Verification PR189



## GUNBUN (Sep 1, 2015)

Dear Senior Members and Friends,

I have a query regarding the Employer Verification process which usually happens before we receive final grant.

At the moment, I am done with my ACS (with 10 points) & shall be appearing for PTE exam soon. Eventually, I will apply for EOI.

In my current organization, while I was going through my ACS process…..my immediate reporting manager/close colleagues were unwilling to declare my Role & Responsibilities in statuary document.

Then, I took help from one of my senior colleagues working in my department but I am not reporting to him directly. Now, my ACS step is clear but I have heard that DIBP will do Employment Verification at a later stage.

So I want to know if Australian High Commission does my Employment Verification – How would they do it exactly ?

Will they only call the person who signed my statutory document/Roles & Responsibilities ? Or will they also call to Company HR.

I am OK if they call HR to confirm my job details like designation,Department,joining date….but would they also ask my roles & responsibilities from HR or bring my Reporting Manager into picture. HR may not be aware of my job duties, will they also contact my reporting manager who is currently unaware of my immigration process.

I have not a good repo. with my Reporting Manger as he is jealous of my carrier aspirations and do not support me.

Do I really need to be bothered about my reporting manager in Job Verification process when a third person has declared/signed my Statutory document.

Thanks for your time !!!


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

GUNBUN said:


> Dear Senior Members and Friends,
> 
> I have a query regarding the Employer Verification process which usually happens before we receive final grant.
> 
> ...


Well this is very important aspect to cover "Verification"

Not all cases go through the verification process it is subject to CO's decision to call for employment verification. Though it has been noticed lately that most of the candidates are being verified. 

Employment verification can be done in several ways

1. DIBP officials will reach your HR directly to know more about you. They might ask them to verify the stat declaration that you have provided (by asking if the person is authorized to provide any such letter this happens usually in case the stat declaration is on letter head, but if it is on plain paper they might not raise this question)
2. DIBP officials might only reach out the person who has issued that letter and get the content and issuance verified
3. DIBP might visit your office meet the guy who signed the stat declaration ask him more questions and thereafter might even reach HR for further questioning. 
4. DIBP may also call you after the verification to verify the roles and responsibilities in addition to other questions related to your job. 

These are various modes of verification used by DIBP officials.


----------



## nits000 (May 6, 2016)

*Employemenyt Verification*

Hello Vikas 

I am working in indias most reputed engineering firm as mechanical engineer from last 5 years which is known to every one.

I lodged visa on 8 Mar, PCC on 22 Mar & Medicals on 8 apr, yesterday my HR team got a email to verify my provided employement certificate, duration date of joining, salary, oles etc..
They even asked whether the guy who had signed letter is authorised to sign it??

I was shocked, fortunately i didnt forged any document, all things were true but still HR know it now.

I had taken HR guy into confidence and he must have given true statements.

My question is the roles mentioned in R & R of DIBP is roles of complete organisation, wherease i had mentioned part related to my department.

Will it be an issue?

The roles mentioned by in visa form includes which was mentioned in statutory declaration (CDR stage) but not completely.

what do u suggest.

Many of my friends have not gone through sich verification, why me??


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

nits000 said:


> Hello Vikas
> 
> I am working in indias most reputed engineering firm as mechanical engineer from last 5 years which is known to every one.
> 
> ...


Verification can happen to anyone it is not company specific like happens only for small organization and not big companies if DIBP feel the requirement of verification (mostly happens in case of statutory declaration) they will conduct the verification my phone call, email and even physical verification. 

If you are sure about your HR having given the correct information then need not worry all will go well and you should receive grant by next week. 

No it should not be an issue cause you have to relate to your nominated occupation code and what you are doing check with your manager who signed the stat did he/she receive the verification call as well?


----------



## nitingandhi11 (Nov 14, 2015)

Thanks for your reply

As per my confidence on HR guy, he has given correct feedback. Still do you expect them to check physically.

There was no mention in email for physical verification.


ALso is it expected that referals may also get verification call, So that i should inform referrals to be ready

Still i am amazed, they have forwarded the email to HR with CC to CEO and directors.

May be it happened as i was self applicant with agent only for support, i mean not having MARA consultant.





vikaschandra said:


> Verification can happen to anyone it is not company specific like happens only for small organization and not big companies if DIBP feel the requirement of verification (mostly happens in case of statutory declaration) they will conduct the verification my phone call, email and even physical verification.
> 
> If you are sure about your HR having given the correct information then need not worry all will go well and you should receive grant by next week.
> 
> No it should not be an issue cause you have to relate to your nominated occupation code and what you are doing check with your manager who signed the stat did he/she receive the verification call as well?


----------



## masdcet (Nov 27, 2015)

DIBP send my reference letter to my HR head and asked to 10 questions regarding my reference letter.They have not send experience letter issued by HR only they send my reference letters signed by line manager and HR was not aware from these reference letters.

Please take confidence or in loop to HR senior persons when given reference letter because they only send letter to HR to verify your line manager reference letters.


----------



## Sal76 (Mar 30, 2016)

Same happened in my case and my HR confirmed after receiving reminder letter from DIBP which is shocking


----------



## GUNBUN (Sep 1, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Well this is very important aspect to cover "Verification"
> 
> Not all cases go through the verification process it is subject to CO's decision to call for employment verification. Though it has been noticed lately that most of the candidates are being verified.
> 
> ...


Hi Vikas,

Thanks for your reply.

However after going through other posts in this forum I am a bit confused.

When DIBP asks to company HR - Whether the person who has signed the stat declaration is authorized to sign it ? What does "authorized" means.

In my case, HR and directing Reporting Manager are not willing to declare R&R and consequently I approached to a senior colleague (in my own department) and he peacefully signed stat declaration. So in my case this "Senior Colleague" is authorized or not ? Who can decide ?

If the query comes to HR with stat doc, will they contact My reporting Manager or the Senior Colleague. Will HR inform me or take decision by their own. I mean will there be any chance that in order to confirm, HR will confirm directly with my reporting Manager and HOD without informing me about the same as in this case both may not provide positive feedback.

What steps can be taken in this case as I am totally confused. 

Thanks for your help!

GUNBUN


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

GUNBUN said:


> Hi Vikas,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> ...


Well authoised or not the question would be basically be based on the fact that on what medium the stat declaration is provided whether it is a plain A4 paper or is it on the letter head. 
Since if you are using the company letter head then the question arises whether that person is authorized to provide those details on behalf of the HR or reporting manager or not. If it is on plain paper then it is the person who is taking the responsibility of declaring that you are performing those duties. 

DIBP officials may directly reach the person who has signed the document and not go to Hr. On the other hand they might reach HR as well to verify you employment and not go to the colleague who signed the document. 

Make sure that you take someone from HR in your confidence and let them know that they might receive a verification call/email. 

In the event if the HR recieves the employment verification call it totally depends on them if they wish to verify the same with your direct reporting manager or not. Just keep your fingers crossed and hope that either verification doesn't happen or if it does Anyone who is receiving he call/email gives positive feedback.


----------



## GUNBUN (Sep 1, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Well authoised or not the question would be basically be based on the fact that on what medium the stat declaration is provided whether it is a plain A4 paper or is it on the letter head.
> Since if you are using the company letter head then the question arises whether that person is authorized to provide those details on behalf of the HR or reporting manager or not. If it is on plain paper then it is the person who is taking the responsibility of declaring that you are performing those duties.
> 
> DIBP officials may directly reach the person who has signed the document and not go to Hr. On the other hand they might reach HR as well to verify you employment and not go to the colleague who signed the document.
> ...



Hi Vikas,

Thanks for your quick response

Just to clarify, I had given stat declaration on Non-Judicial Stamp Paper (from Delhi). I hope the call reaches to that person who signed it and If call goes to HR, they just confirm about my designation,department, DOJ,etc.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## shrif (Sep 15, 2015)

Dears,

I had a job verification call on 4/5/2016. this means no more documents are required, no further CO contact will happen?

489 FS
Apply: 20 Nov. 2015 
CO contact: 14/12/1015
Information provided: 25/12/2015


----------



## Sal76 (Mar 30, 2016)

GUNBUN said:


> Hi Vikas,
> 
> Thanks for your quick response
> 
> ...


In my case AHC in Bangladesh sent the verification letter by mail adrrssed to head of HR with the copy of reference letter signed by my senior colleague. My HR head was not happy he did not reply to DIBp he kept it on hold for about two months then he finally provided positive feedback after two months receiving a reminder letter from DIBP


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

shrif said:


> Dears,
> 
> I had a job verification call on 4/5/2016. this means no more documents are required, no further CO contact will happen?
> 
> ...


If all has gone well during the verification yes hat would mean the case would be closed soon. But in the event if they are not satisfied you cannot rule out the possibility of next CO contact. 

Let us hope for the best. Keep your fingers crossed. Hopefully you will receive your grant soon


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

GUNBUN said:


> Hi Vikas,
> 
> Thanks for your quick response
> 
> ...


Hope you have provided the contact details of the person who signed the stat declaration? Things will turn out to be good just stay positive. 

Best wishes with your application. Wish you speedy grant


----------



## nitingandhi11 (Nov 14, 2015)

Hello gunbun 

I just had recd such verification and be prepared that mail will reach to your hr with copy to CEO or directors (happened in my case ) 
I had given experience letter from hr ( mentioning for online education purpose ) where hr did not mentioned roles , dibp asked hr guy to confirm signatory authorisation 

Other roles I have decalered on stamp papers , till now none of reference have recd call 
Have you lodged visa , if yes whichh category and sol ??

Vikas Bhai 
- can you throw light on further proceedings




vikaschandra said:


> GUNBUN said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Vikas,
> ...


----------



## Atul33 (Mar 22, 2016)

Hi All,

Just wanted to clarify that I am at the stage of filing for ACS evaluation and submitting Statutory Declarations for 2 out of my 3 employments. My question is whether they may contact my employer at this stage, or such verifications only happen at the time of VISA application processing?

What if, I manage to procure more authentic letter by the time of VISA application. In that case, shall I progress as of now with SD?

I am worried, in case they contact my employer at this stage, when I least want to let them know about my plans.

Regards,
Atul



nitingandhi11 said:


> Hello gunbun
> 
> I just had recd such verification and be prepared that mail will reach to your hr with copy to CEO or directors (happened in my case )
> I had given experience letter from hr ( mentioning for online education purpose ) where hr did not mentioned roles , dibp asked hr guy to confirm signatory authorisation
> ...


----------



## kumudnaugai (Sep 18, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I got a CO contact today and they have asked me to submit my Work references on a company letterhead.
I had previously submitted a statutory declaration signed by my manager in the desired format along with appointment and experience letters, salary slips and tax documents. But I guess that wasn't enough.
Now my problem is that my current company is not ready to mention my 'roles and responsibilities' in the work reference (on a letterhead). They are ready to mention everything else in tandem with the format required.
Would it still work? What am I supposed to do if the company is not willing to give me the reference in the desired format?


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

kumudnaugai said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got a CO contact today and they have asked me to submit my Work references on a company letterhead.
> I had previously submitted a statutory declaration signed by my manager in the desired format along with appointment and experience letters, salary slips and tax documents. But I guess that wasn't enough.
> ...


Get a written email from HR saying as per company policy they cannot provide letter with R&R and forward it to CO. But possible get the letter with other employment details so that CO is confident that you actually work there.


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

Dear Seniors,

I would like to ask for employment verification.

My working experiences are as follow.

- 1st Company from 2005 to 2008 (ACS does not recognize as a relevant skill)
- 2nd Company from Mar 2008 to Oct 2008 (ACS does not recognize as a relevant skill)
- 3rd Company from Nov 2009 to Apr 2009 (ACS does not recognize as a relevant skill)
- 3rd Company from Apr 2009 to Oct 2017 (ACS recognizes as a relevant skills for 8 years and 6 months) I claim 15 points from this.

Regarding employment verification, does DHA check on the one that I claim points from? (or) do they check all?

The reason is that I am not sure the 1st and 2nd ones will answer for verification as it is over 10 years. Most of my colleagues left the company and HR had changed many times.

For instance, HR didn't want to give me the reference letter as she said they normally do not keep records older than 5 years. Fortunately, one of the director helped me at that time to apply ACS. 

Having said that, I had got all reference letters from 1st, 2nd and 3rd in 2015 to apply for ACS. I am worried for verification for 1st and 2nd ones now after 3 years later.

For the extreme case, if they don't want to answer for verification, what should I do next?

Thanks in advanced to all.


----------



## amitjadhav24 (Nov 28, 2017)

GUNBUN said:


> Hi Vikas,
> 
> Thanks for your quick response
> 
> ...


Hey GUNBUN,
Can you let us know what happened in your case? Did they call your colleague or went to the HR?


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

Guys, what type of question do the CO normally ask his/her employment verification call?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Hamadeh said:


> Guys, what type of question do the CO normally ask his/her employment verification call?


Unless it is within Australia, the CO does not do the verification directly

It is done through the local embassy in the country of experience 

They always keep changing the line of questioning so that one cannot be prepared for them in case they’re lying

Moreover, they can call up the manager, HR or colleague also and not necessarily the applicant himself for verification 

Cheers


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

*hamadeh*



NB said:


> Unless it is within Australia, the CO does not do the verification directly
> 
> It is done through the local embassy in the country of experience
> 
> ...


Thanks, NB. Appreciate your response. Yes, that's what I meant. I mean what type of questions they ask the employer or the HR. I am just worried things could go wrong especially if you left your work for a long time. I meant specifically, did they verify by asking whether this is true or false or they ask to elicit detailed responses from the employer


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Hamadeh said:


> Thanks, NB. Appreciate your response. Yes, that's what I meant. I mean what type of questions they ask the employer or the HR. I am just worried things could go wrong especially if you left your work for a long time. I meant specifically, did they verify by asking whether this is true or false or they ask to elicit detailed responses from the employer


They don’t have a fixed line of questioning or set of questions 
It’s all impromptu to throw the other party off guard

As long as you have not lied or exaggerated your claims, you have nothing to worry about 

Cheers


----------

